# Yard Man



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

My neighbour's MTD Yard Man 10.5 hp Model #31AE9B3H501 lost auger operation the other day. The auger cable is broken up front where the auger and drive belts are. Unlike most, the auger cable is routed inside the blower and not on the outside. Will we have to split the blower to re and re a new cable? How else can you get this cable out and replaced? Tks. According to MTD this blower was made in October 2002.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if this will help but see if it is compatible with your friend's Blower. Good Luck

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Trai...UP_500-600_Snow/769-02086_UP_500-600_Snow.pdf


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^ I think most of the newer ones are about the same as that. You should be able to do it without splitting the bucket and just remove the lower cover I think?


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

Normex said:


> I'm not sure if this will help but see if it is compatible with your friend's Blower. Good Luck
> 
> http://service.mtdproducts.com/Trai...UP_500-600_Snow/769-02086_UP_500-600_Snow.pdf


Thanks for that attachment. I will print it off and take it over when we tackle this in the New Year. Happy New Year


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

Just an update. The auger drive cable was not hard at all to replace even though it runs through the transmission area. Decided to split it anyhow to check the impeller bearing and replace both belts. It is now back in operation.

Tks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good to know you have it back together :wavetowel2:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to hear it all went well. Always love a story with a happy ending.


----------

